# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  Νεο κατάστημα τεχνολογιας

## jakektm

Καλησπέρα στους συναδέλφους!

Έχω ξεκινήσει εδώ και σχεδον 10 μηνες , κατάστημα με πωλησεις και επισκευες ηλεκτρονικων ειδών, κινητα, αξεσουαρ, θηκες κτλ
στην Έδεσσα, Εγνατίας 35.

Και φυσικό και ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα.

Προσφέρω -20% έκπτωση σε όλα τα καλώδια, usb, lightning, microusb, etc., θήκες book, silicone , tempered glass.

Εξαιρούνται προιόντα που βρίσκονται ήδη σε προσφορά.

Φυσικα και σε οτιδηποτε άλλο θέλει κάποιος, θα κάνω τιμή λόγω φόρουμ!

Ότι θέλετε μέσω π.μ. για να σας δίνω τελικές τιμές!

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

site : http://eshop.level5.gr

----------

picdev (18-02-17)

----------

